
Windows Server 2019 will feature Linux and Kubernetes support - Mononokay
https://venturebeat.com/2018/03/20/windows-server-2019-will-feature-linux-and-kubernetes-support/
======
coldacid
From the article, it sounds like Kubernetes support will just be OS
enhancements rather than actually including it as a feature like WSL, OpenSSH,
or bsdtar and curl.

